# Am I an english spot or netherland dwarf?



## CosmosMomma (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm so confused and don't know what breed I am! Some people say I'm an english spot because of my black nose and my black spots on my back, but my momma's friend has a netherland dwarf with similar markings and the same nose! :?


----------



## KittyKatMe (Sep 9, 2012)

He looks a lot like a Polish to me, actually. Defenitly not an English Spot, just broken markings. Could be a Nethie, though.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 9, 2012)

Finn is 5 pounds and looks exactly like that, and is neither of those. Serena is also similar in markings, but is a 19 pound Checkered Giant--the only rabbit that made our New Zealand look small. Not sure what Finn is, other than cute, but do know he's part mini Rex. There might be some Netherland in the gene's based on the ears but that is the only resemblance and English Spots are really big and have a distinct pattern with their spotting that I don't see here. My recommendation to all is to just enjoy and don't sweat the small stuff--our time is short, so enjoy it while you can.


----------



## majorv (Sep 9, 2012)

He's still pretty young to know for sure, but right now it's looking more like a Polish...not just because of the markings but the ears and hair, also. When he gets older you'll be able to tell better.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank you guys.  I was just wondering what breed because admittedly I'm still learning, and wasn't sure if there were certain conditions that some breeds were more prone to.  I'm happy that my boy is healthy and happy and that's really the important thing to me.


----------



## ldoerr (Sep 9, 2012)

He looks like a Polish to me. DEFIANTLY not an English Spot. I have a friend that raises both breeds (and Mini Rex and Californians). I would look into the polish breed if I were you. He is really cute whatever he is.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 9, 2012)

I looked up the polish breed on wiki, and it seems they all have really tiny ears? 

I agree I don't think he is an english spot anymore, mainly because I noticed that English Spots seem to sit tall, while Cosmo just slouches. Also, english spots apparently only get up to 8lbs usually, and Cosmo is 6lbs already at almost 6mos old. 

And thankyouu, Idoerr, he's my baby  He doesn't like when I pick him up but he'll get over it


----------



## Rachel Warren (Mar 21, 2019)

If it a purebred it not a baby English Spot. These are what purebred English Spot looks like.


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 21, 2019)

^^ Adorable photos of English Spots!!!  (@Rachel Warren )

Just FYI, though, since this was your first post. The dates of posts are listed on the left side above each post. This post is almost 7 years old. Most on this thread probably aren't active on the forum anymore.


----------

